# Fairy island names?



## Timexturner (Mar 3, 2020)

So I’m trying to figure out what to call my NH island, I want a fairy theme like mystical, magical and fantasy like, I came up with FairyGrove but I’m afraid that won’t fit. Can anyone come up with something shorter or like that? Please and thank you.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

Fae Grove/Isle/Cove/Bay.

Faetopia
Feytopia.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 3, 2020)

Pixie Dust !
Pixie Dune


Also saw this in another thread: Pixsea


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 3, 2020)

Faebelle

Or Evenstar?


----------



## Romaki (Mar 3, 2020)

You could also shorten it to Fay Grove, it'd mean the same thing.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 3, 2020)

Hmmmm... I often like using Latin names for town names, hence why I picked Agrestis for my Island's name.

"Mediocris" is Latin for Fairy. But, uh, that may not roll off tongue very well. So let's try something different with this name. Let's take someone else's suggestion/word, and combine it...

Let's settle with "Mediofae".

Mediofae will roughly translate to "Admist Fairy/Fairies". in a mix of latin and modern English.


----------



## Fey (Mar 3, 2020)

Fairies are also referred to as the “fair folk”, so maybe a name with just “fair” in it?

*Fairvale* for example


----------



## Speeny (Mar 3, 2020)

Fairlocke? Kind of gives off a nice fantasy vibe as well.


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 3, 2020)

This might be out of left field but I think "Midsummer" would be a fun name. A nice little literary reference to ol' Shakespeare, and it still keeps a sort of foresty atmosphere.


----------



## sierra (Mar 3, 2020)

Eerie is pretty!


----------



## Carole (Mar 3, 2020)

I think the name that YOU thought up, FairyGrove, is one of the best island names I have heard yet! I think you should use that if we are allowed 10 letters. Many people think we will be allowed 10 letters, since they saw an island named "Nintenland" on one of the videos. 

But I can understand wanting to have a backup name that is shorter, just in case we are limited to 8 letters. I can't think of a good one, so my only suggestion is maybe just Grove.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

Twilight.


----------



## potpourri (Mar 3, 2020)

Here's some after some thought!
- Faegrove (like FairyGrove, but a little shorter for the limit!)
- Betwixt (just feels fairy-ish)
- Wishwell


----------



## acornavenue (Mar 3, 2020)

I know its corny but what about Neverland like from peter pan


----------



## The Orange (Mar 3, 2020)

Sidhe
Selkie
Pooka
Arcadia
Glimmer
Seelie
Eladrin
Dryad
Nixie
Oberon
Imagika
Dreamyr


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 4, 2020)

itsaplatypus said:


> Sidhe
> Selkie
> Pooka
> Arcadia
> ...



it's not as "cute" of a name, but Oberon is known as the king of fairies in medieval literature. It is also a moon of Uranus! I thought about it for my town. ^^


----------



## Jas (Mar 4, 2020)

Mayfair!


----------



## Timexturner (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks everybody for the suggestions, keep them coming, maybe this can  give inspiration to others.


----------



## jcmbangor (Mar 4, 2020)

Timexturner said:


> So I?m trying to figure out what to call my NH island, I want a fairy theme like mystical, magical and fantasy like, I came up with FairyGrove but I?m afraid that won?t fit. Can anyone come up with something shorter or like that? Please and thank you.



With the news that our island names can be 10 characters long you could use your original idea of FairyGrove

- - - Post Merge - - -



acornavenue said:


> I know its corny but what about Neverland like from peter pan



I had the same thought....or NeverNever


----------



## cicely (Mar 4, 2020)

I thought it would be fun to list some character names from The Faerie Queene that sound pretty
Acrasia (wiki compares her to similar magic literary characters like Circe, Alcina, Armida, also good names)
Amoret
Archimago
Artegal
Belphoebe
Calidore
Cambina
Florimell
Marinell ("knight of the sea")
Satyrane
Talus

Other names: Avalon (a legendary island in Arthurian myth)
Arcadia



Khaelis said:


> "Mediocris" is Latin for Fairy.


I don't think that's right, pretty sure mediocris is where the word "mediocre" comes from. I guess its definition of roughly "fair" turned into "fairy" somehow, which might be kind of like a pun


----------



## Dewy (Mar 4, 2020)

Faebell or Fae Bell

Sounds like fable but with more of a fairy twist. Definitely sounds magical to me :3


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 4, 2020)

Have you considered or have an interest in using legendary cities for inspiration for a name?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mythological_places

Elvelon (elves avalon mix)


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 4, 2020)

Here's some ideas:

-Westdain
-Feyden
-Pikushī/ピクシー (Japanese for pixie)
-Si?g (Irish for fairy)
-Krila (Bulgarian for wings)


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 4, 2020)

-Fairydrop
-Midsummer
-Faewood
-Forest
-Daffodil


----------



## Rhythrin (Mar 5, 2020)

-Tover (Dutch for wizardry/magic)
-Spellbrook
- Hocus Pocus
- Elfia
- Evergarden


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 5, 2020)

Tunare, after the goddess of life and mother of all elves from Everquest.


----------



## Splinter (Mar 5, 2020)

Tingle Island ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Kristen (Mar 5, 2020)

potpourri said:


> Here's some after some thought!
> - Faegrove (like FairyGrove, but a little shorter for the limit!)
> - Betwixt (just feels fairy-ish)
> - Wishwell



I really love Betwixt, it reminds me of a twix but also has a fairy vibe. 10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Splinter said:


> Tingle Island ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



0/10 Tingle is evil


----------



## FreliaCrossing (Mar 5, 2020)

you all are so talented and creative omg these are excellent


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

Beehaw said:


> This might be out of left field but I think "Midsummer" would be a fun name. A nice little literary reference to ol' Shakespeare, and it still keeps a sort of foresty atmosphere.



midsummer would be really nice!


----------

